# Where do you source your wood



## oldsmokerdude (Aug 27, 2018)

I just finished reading Aaron Franklin's book and I'm all fired up (pun intended) to get a stick burner and give it a try in my quest for perfect Que.  I've read enough to know not to get a cheap big box model so will purchase a known quality build (hopefully used).

My question is this; for those of you not living on acres of forest, where do you get wood for your stick burners? Seems expensive to purchase it "a log at a time" and if you buy a cord of seasoned wood from the guy on the corner you don't know what you're getting.

Any guidance is much appreciated.


----------



## flatbroke (Aug 27, 2018)

what kind of wood are you looking for? your area will most likely have a reputable seller of wood grown in your region.  I cant get Hickory in any quantity bigger than a sack around here.  I can get oak, almond, apple, cherry, in bulk. 

Also the amount you get depends on how much room you have to store wood and how often you plan on cooking.  We ca cook all year long where I live.  Maybe a 1/3 or 1/2 cord would be enough? I cut my own oak and I cut a lot. I also burn in the fireplace so Im always going through the 2 cords at my house.  Where do the people you know that have fireplaces or wood stoves get their wood from?


----------



## Fig_n_Pig (Aug 27, 2018)

Here in CO, I've had to come to terms with the fact that I will have to burn a mix of charcoal and hardwoods because most hardwood is $8-10 per cubic foot and hardwood cords are as expensive is $650 per cord.

Being in Indiana, hopefully you can get access to some white oak or another hardwood that grows in your area.  Maybe try Craigslist?  I've seen hardwood advertised here on Craigslist, but I'm suspect to the quality and whether or not it's going to come with a bunch of pine mixed in.


----------



## Smokin Okie (Aug 27, 2018)

I've done the same thing you're doing,  This past May ,  I found a great deal on a lightly used Old Country Brazos,  was almost new, used three times ,  for $600.     And I've starting sourcing wood using Craigslist.   Here in Oklahoma City we have three or four people offering smoke wood.   I found them searching for "BBQ "  and " BBQ smoker " .     One lot in particular has cut the splits down to the right size I need for my Brazos, about 10" to " 14" long.   

I've got a saved search on Craigslist that alerts me anytime something is posted related to BBQ, Smoker, or Smoke wood.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Aug 27, 2018)

Here I've found a place where I can get a big wheelbarrow load of hickory (termites included) for $30... LOL...  I suggest craigslist as well...


----------



## Smokin Okie (Aug 27, 2018)

Now I'm trying to reduce my cost by buying longer splits and cutting them down myself.   I'm already using a Kindling Cracker to split them again.   But last week I found an almost new miter saw on Craigslist for $60.   So I can now buy 18" to 20" splits and cut em in half lengthwise.

I have found it difficult to measure the amount of wood I'm buying and compare with different lots.    Not every body sells wood in neat dimensions.    Franklin speaks of this in his book,  every body seems to measure a cord or a rick ,  differently.   Then there's this thing called a face cord.   

Caveat emptor , is definitely in play.


----------



## jbellard (Aug 27, 2018)

I’m in north Louisiana but have found that once I started telling folks I smoked bbq or asking people about trees they had, or even while riding around see orchards of pecan trees, then just start by telling what you want to use the wood for and asking them if you could come and get it. Most everyone I’ve ever asked is happy to let someone come and get as much wood as they want so that they don’t have to deal with it. 
It also helps to know what you’re looking for. This past weekend, I stayed at a lake house and noticed a tree was knocked over. Did a little googling and realized that it is post oak!  So I asked and they are gonna use some of it for firewood and leave me plenty. My lucky day!  And to boot, our ministry is gonna get to use their lake house. Win win


----------



## Smokin Okie (Aug 27, 2018)

I saw a pile of woods stacked at the curb,  the other day.   The bark looked like hickory.   But  I could not imagine anyone having a hickory tree in their yard,  and I passed it by.    Probably should've gone to knock on the door and asked.


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 28, 2018)

Getting wood where I live isn't much of a problem, but If I lived somewhere else and wanted a stick burner I would find a reputable source for the wood(possible two) before making the investment in the smoker. Especially if it's an expensive smoker. You don't want to a smoker you can't use and enjoy. 

Chris


----------

